
Q-Yachts wants to be ‘Tesla of the Seas’ - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2018/08/24/q-yachts-tesla-of-the-seas-all-electric-day-cruiser-yacht/
======
siruncledrew
"Yacht" is a nice branding touch, but this is much more of a boat or cruiser
than a "yacht", even by the standard definition [1]. Still, a cool toy for
rich people.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yacht](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yacht)

------
bufferoverflow
That's a much much much smaller market though.

I also find it very odd that some people want a motorized yacht. There's an
almost unlimited source of renewable energy: wind. And it's fun to sail.

